# How good is tiger?



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I may be the only golf nerd here but I watched all 5 days of coverage and I couldn't believe what I witnessed yesterday. Thank goodness for Tivo, how good was that tourney? Anyone who can say that tiger is not the best off all times is off thier rocker. I am a phil fan but this was not his week.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> I may be the only golf nerd here but I watched all 5 days of coverage and I couldn't believe what I witnessed yesterday. Thank goodness for Tivo, how good was that tourney? Anyone who can say that tiger is not the best off all times is off thier rocker. I am a phil fan but this was not his week.


I could not agree with you more. It's also worth noting that Tiger wasn't even close to being at full physical strength with his knee still giving him problems all weekend. That's the scary thing, he's still better than 95 % of PGA golfers when he is less than full strength.

What the heck happened to my boy LEFTY?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Major choke job he pulled a tin cup on that hole up and down up and down.... Geez I think he wanted it to much. You have to give Roco credit for an older golfer he pushed tiger to the max, just couldn't birdie 18 he had two chance either of them would have won him the US Open.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

It is sad that Tiger has to be injured for the rest of the golfers to be competitive with him and he still wins. :shock: That guy is amazing.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

No one is as mentally tough as Tiger.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

didnt get to watch any of it. I just been hearing about it.I wish I would have got to watch it thou.Tiger is the man. i have all was liked that guy.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I watched Sunday and Monday. Ya he's good.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I watched on Sunday for a while (wheew, slow tv day :? :lol: ) It wasnt too bad. I was pretty much amazed with the amount of people that were there though. A buddy I work with said the tickets to one of those matches were over a grand a piece :shock: . I think I could get into the sport if it was women in bikini's or something, even cheerleaders. Can you imagine if there were "Tiger girls"??? :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Not to agree with orvis or anything :wink: , but he is amazing. He may be the most mentally tough and skilled athlete ever. That's my story and I'm stickin to it.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Tiger golfs just like me........

Only a billion dollar times better though.. :?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Tiger is the greatest athlete in golf, the best golfer that ever lived and definitely the mentally toughest competitor I've ever witnessed in any sport. I* just wish he would stop his tantrums when he misses a shot. :roll:*


Very True!!!! He goes Happy Gilmore after every missed shot! "Get in the **** hole, why won't you just go home!" :lol:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

"The price is wrong! beee-----otch!" Love that movie.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

jahan said:


> fatbass said:
> 
> 
> > Tiger is the greatest athlete in golf, the best golfer that ever lived and definitely the mentally toughest competitor I've ever witnessed in any sport. I* just wish he would stop his tantrums when he misses a shot. :roll:*
> ...


 I watched the last few holes sunday . I don't watch golf much. Does he act like that all the time. 
-#&#*!- /**|**\ O|*


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

OKEE said:


> I watched the last few holes sunday . I don't watch golf much.* Does he act like that all the time. *
> -#&#*!- /**|**\ O|*


Not all the time.....2nd place would have dropped his winning's by 540,000 bucks.!! He needs the money........ :|


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

my wife always complains how tiger is such a baby when things dont go his way. i think the reason he does is when you are as good as he is, you have the right to cry. he is very focused, which is what gives him the right to get mad at distractions such as people, and cameramen. he is so good that when/if he misses, he knows he should have and could have made the shot.
i would have been happy either way with this tourney. i always cheer for tiger, but before the satudray run, when he was no where close, i was happy for rocco, as he does deserve a win finally. but, leave it to tiger to be strong, and overcome the pressure and pain and pull this one out. it hurt to watch on sat. and sunday as he grimmased and showed pain after every swing. couldnt he load up on a little somethin for the pain?? :lol: anyways, he is amazing, and its sad that he is done for the year


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

deadicated1 Yes tiger has the right to get upset at the distraction but he was haveing tantrums after missed shots thats being a baby -#&#*!- I agree with your wife. My son who has just taken up golf was watching with me sunday and thinks Tigers awesome nice example he was setting. /**|**\ My kids get sent to their room when they have tantrums.


----------

